# Colostomy Revision



## Callieb (Feb 11, 2015)

I think I am making more of this than there is but having rough day.  Patient was having recurring prolapse of rt colostomy. Dr did a conversion. Took stoma down and entered peritoneal cavity where parastoma hernia was found and which was excised. Ostomy completely mobilized into the wound. He then converted to a Brooke ileostomy.   
Would you just code an ileostomy 44310 and can you code the hernia?


----------



## CELADYBUG13 (Feb 12, 2015)

I would use CPT 44346, Revision of colostomy; with repair of paracolostomy hernia and add -22 if there was documentation of a lot of additional work converting to an ileostomy.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 12, 2015)

Agree


----------



## Callieb (Mar 11, 2015)

A delayed thank you.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol.............


----------

